# Bottom pie crust not thoroughly cooked



## happy cooker

My last two pies have not cooked the bottom pie crust.  I pierce it with a fork, add the fruit

and the top crust and do an egg wash, use the pie shields for the top crust.

Is the best solution simply to put the bottom pie crust in the oven 10 minutes before adding

the fruit and the top crust?

Thanks.


----------



## panini

You really should not have to blind bake anything for fruit pies.

What is a pie shield?

I see you are a Pastry Chef. What type of oven are you using?

pan


----------



## brianshaw

Also... what type of pan and what oven temp? A little more information might help.

I've never pierced the bottom crust on two-crust fruit pie.

p.s. panini, a pie shield is a light tin (aluminum? ring that sits on the edge of the crust to keep it from browning faster than the rest of the crust.


----------



## happy cooker

We have a KitchenAid Superba oven, used a metal pan.  Normally I set the oven at 375 for 50 minutes

but this time set it at 425 for 30-35 minutes and the bottom crust wasn't quite done.  Never had a problem with an underdone crust before but I changed it up a little and it backfired.  Thanks, Brian,

appreciate your input.


----------



## brianshaw

I'd suggest trying again and leaving it in a little longer.  425 deg F is normal for fruit pie baking, but the time sounds just a tad short.  How was the top crust?  How was the filling?

My home oven tends to bake pies better if they are on the lowest shelf setting.  Also better in pyrex glass pans.  I'd prefer using metal pans (preferably steel) but the bottom crusts come out better in glass.  Maybe it is because it is easier to see the crust and judge color.

Of course, the alternative is to return to the procedure that worked for you in the past!


----------



## panini

Brian,

 Guess I'll say it before someone else does. Don't fix it if it ain't broken ;>D

PS shouldn't have to dock. the weight of the fruit will keep it down.

BShaw. Thanks for the info. Might get one of those for the house.

pan


----------



## granny smith

If the rest of the pie was done, there are two things you could try. First, you could try baking the pies in the lower third of the oven. Second, you could brush the bottom crust with beaten egg before adding your fruit. This seals the crust and helps keep the crust from getting soggy from the filling. I do both.

I would recommend not docking the bottom crust since it can allow moisture to seep into and under the crust as it bakes.


----------



## happy cooker

The top crust was beautiful as was the filling.  Baked it on the lowest shelf setting.  I'll do as you suggested - return to the way I baked them before - never had this problem!  I got a new KitchenAid stand mixer and used a new recipe, new everything...and not as good as the way

I'd been baking them.  So back to the old adage that Pan used, if it ain't broken.....!

Thanks to all three of you for your great suggestions - appreciate it.


----------



## patriciagb

if you put a cookie tray (baking sheet) in the oven when u turn it on, it will be very hot by the time you put your pie in and just sit it on top of the hot tray, that way, the bottom starts cooking and will turn out nice and crispy and not soggy and not cooked.

good luck!!!


----------



## happy cooker

Thank you, I'll try that!


----------



## thia27

Here's how I make mine..

Don't dock the crust for fruit pies, only for blind-baking
Preheat a baking sheet along with the oven, then place pie pan on heated sheet
Don't chill the pie too long after filling, no more that 20 minutes
Bake @ 400 degrees for first 30 minutes, then lower oven temp to 350 and continue baking for 30-40 minutes, until top crust is golden.
I use a pie shield
This method works good for me, and the crust will usually stay crisp for a few days - if the pie lasts that long.

Hope this helps.


----------

